# Mississippi - A state filled with hidden treasures



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Mississippi is a state that seems to rank at the bottom of everything.. poorest, worst health, largest income gap, lowest education, etc. etc.

Mississippi, a state that deters tourists with it's bad reputation, is also a state filled with untouristed hidden secrets. Including beautiful towns, amazing culture, great food, and some of the friendliest people you'll ever meet.


In this thread, I'll exploit some of these treasures.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll start off showing the small town of Water Valley with a population of 3,400 in Northern Mississippi.


Railroad Park by photo mami, on Flickr


Water Valley, MS by NorthCountryJay, on Flickr


Water Valley, MS by NorthCountryJay, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Cypress Swamp off Natchez Trace Pkwy northeast of Jackson


cypress swamp by megnificent!, on Flickr


There are swamps like these all over MS


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I will be updating this daily


----------



## rafaelkafka (Feb 25, 2008)

Mississippi is amazing! Real american values! And it is beautiful!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

rafaelkafka said:


> Mississippi is amazing! Real american values! And it is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The Windsor Ruins near Port Gibson, MS


Windsor Ruins, Miss by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


Windsor Ruins, Miss by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


Windsor Ruins by Left Handed Photo, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Ship Island, MS










Source: Flickr - Ole Miss

Home of Civil War era Fort Massachusetts


Fort Massachusetts on Ship Island by Walter Parenteau, on Flickr


Fort Massachusetts by Gregg M, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Mississippi River Bridge at Vicksburg


IMGP6116 by NDFK, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Jackson, MS the state's capital and largest city



St. Andrew's Episcopal Cathedral by An Ever Changing View, on Flickr


Mississippi State Capital Building by An Ever Changing View, on Flickr


St. Andrew's Episcopal Cathedral Courtyard by An Ever Changing View, on Flickr


View of downtown Jackson from the capital club by "†OnlyByGrace", on Flickr


Downtown Jackson by NatalieMaynor, on Flickr


Downtown Jackson by NatalieMaynor, on Flickr


Capitol Street by NatalieMaynor, on Flickr


Old American Architecture fans would love Downtown Jackson


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The coastal city of Biloxi, definitely a gambling and entertainment hub.


biloxi 2012 018 by dallfine1, on Flickr

Biloxi Beach


Biloxi (Mississippi) beach by grco61, on Flickr

Biloxi Lighthouse


Biloxi Lighthouse by Denis Tangney Jr, on Flickr

Biloxi Lights


DSC_4330-Edit-HDR by poeticjasn, on Flickr

Hard Rock Casino


Hard Rock Casino - Biloxi, Mississippi by trueself2000, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Birthplace of Elvis Presley - Tupelo, MS


Elvis Presley Birthplace by Stacey Warnke Photography, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Ground Zero Blues Club - Clarksdale, MS


IMG_7742 copyBluesClubClarksdal by c8132, on Flickr


Big A in the club, Clarksdale, MS by Cathey-Roberts, on Flickr


Ground Zero Blues Club by The Oxford American, on Flickr

Southern cookin' at the blues club


Ground Zero Blues Club by The Oxford American, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Cotton field near Yazoo City


Mississippi Cotton Field by gmckib, on Flickr

Rice fields near Tunica


Rice Fields by Gene Everett, on Flickr


----------



## CuLongVN (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice thread. I used to live in Greenville, MS and later on move to West Helena, AR. Both States are pretty much at the bottom of everything but they do have their southern charm. Nice pics BTW.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

CuLongVN said:


> Nice thread. I used to live in Greenville, MS and later on move to West Helena, AR. Both States are pretty much at the bottom of everything but they do have their southern charm. Nice pics BTW.


Lol both those towns are in the poorest regions of their perspective states. I wouldn't want to live in the Delta but your right it does have a charm to it. Did you enjoy Greenville?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The beautiful town of Oxford, home of Ole Miss


Square Books Oxford, MS by jus10walters, on Flickr


oxford MS square by damiandude, on Flickr









Source: Flickr - Benrose


by briantmurphy, on Flickr


Lafayette County Courthouse by jus10walters, on Flickr


Phonebooth on the Square in Oxford, MS by jus10walters, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The historic and lovely town of Natchez


Natchez, Mississippi (10) by Ken Lund, on Flickr


Natchez, Mississippi (20) by Ken Lund, on Flickr


Natchez, Mississippi (28) by Ken Lund, on Flickr


Natchez, Mississippi (30) by Ken Lund, on Flickr


Natchez, Mississippi (2) by Ken Lund, on Flickr


Natchez, Mississippi (11) by Ken Lund, on Flickr


Natchez, Mississippi (15) by Ken Lund, on Flickr


Natchez, Mississippi (5) by Ken Lund, on Flickr


Natchez, Mississippi (38) by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

A few more Natchez



Stanton Hall Natchez MS by jeff_laroche, on Flickr


Rosalie, Natchez, MS by E.L. Malvaney, on Flickr


Natchez, Ms. Moss by belleraiser, on Flickr



Longwood Natchez MS by jeff_laroche, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Mississippi is filled with subtropical swampland, here's Noxubee Refuge a few miles south of my town of Starkville



Foggy mist at dawn by Suzanham-on vacation-Yay!, on Flickr


Happy gator by Suzanham-on vacation-Yay!, on Flickr


Blue skies by Suzanham-on vacation-Yay!, on Flickr


Misty morning sunrise by Suzanham-on vacation-Yay!, on Flickr


I thought I was hidden by these trees!! by Suzanham-on vacation-Yay!, on Flickr


Cypress by Suzanham-on vacation-Yay!, on Flickr


----------



## didil (Aug 22, 2012)

Really nice photos from Mississippi. Thanks for posting.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

didil said:


> Man i love those rice fields near Tunica, rich lush green.


Thanks! There are rice fields all over Mississippi actually, particularly in the Delta Region. (Northwestern MS)

Here's another pic


Rice Field by jsteebyphd, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Hindu Temple in Flowood, MS a suburb of Jackson.



181-Hindu Temple in Mississippi by Judy Rushing, on Flickr


178-Hindu Temple by Judy Rushing, on Flickr


195-Hindu Temple by Judy Rushing, on Flickr


198-Hindu Temple by Judy Rushing, on Flickr


183-Hindu Temple by Judy Rushing, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The quintessentially Mississippian town of Lexington.



Holmes County Courthouse (Lexington, Mississippi) by courthouselover, on Flickr


Asia Missionary Baptist Church, Lexington, MS by E.L. Malvaney, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Some shots around the tiny town of Carrollton, MS


Carroll County Courthouse (Carrollton, Mississippi) by courthouselover, on Flickr


Old Carroll County Jail (Carrollton, Mississippi) by courthouselover, on Flickr


Carroll County Civil War Monument (Carrollton, Mississippi) by courthouselover, on Flickr


On the Square, Carrollton, MS by E.L. Malvaney, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

More Carrollton


Carrollton Presbyterian Church by E.L. Malvaney, on Flickr


Shadesrest (Bingham-Sanders House), Carrollton, MS by E.L. Malvaney, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Lake Tangipahoa


Fishing by ejmc, on Flickr


Lake Tangipahoa Sunset by ejmc, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't had a comment in 10 days


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

We are all lost for words.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

:sleepy:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Rocky Springs, MS (ghost town)



Rocky Springs Methodist Church by R D C, on Flickr


Rocky Springs, MS by jculprit, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Canton, MS


Canton Street Party by Mr Jan, on Flickr


Canton, MS Madison County Courthouse 1857 by c. mcgraw, on Flickr


DSC07451 by shilga, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Zippity Doo Dah parade in Jackson


Zippity Doo Dah Parade by NatalieMaynor, on Flickr


Zippity Doo Dah Parade by NatalieMaynor, on Flickr


Zippity Doo Dah Parade by NatalieMaynor, on Flickr


Zippity Doo Dah Parade by NatalieMaynor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

State Capital of Louisiana by Ken Yuel, on Flickr


Mississippi Sunset by Ken Yuel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Baton Rouge from State Capitol tower by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


Mississippi River from State Capitol tower by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Louisiana Governor's Mansion by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


Old Louisiana State Capitol by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Interstate 10 in the Bayou by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


World Trade Center New Orleans by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey YF, those are photos from Louisiana not Mississippi.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

oops, treat them as bonus photos then!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Can you take them down?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

not you promise to replace the ones I will delete.


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello here an Argentinian Married with a Mississipian girl ! One picture from one of my visits to the beautiful Jackson !



greetings


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

Herel sailing on barnett reservoir ' Madison


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great shots! are these your photos?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes they are mine , i was in jackson 3 times but i took this pictures in 2012


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

More .. Jackson - MS




This last is in Jackson Yacht Club in Ridgeland


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful state. 

Thread needs an update.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm on it! And Nice pictures! An Argentinian-Mississippian couple, cool! 


The Res is lovely isn't it?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Small town Mississippi*


Chow's Super Market, Rosedale by Adam Billyeald, on Flickr

*Biloxi*


Biloxi Sunset by Stephen Marshall Photography, on Flickr

*Ole Miss Lyceum*


The Lyceum by Stephen Marshall Photography, on Flickr

*Neshoba County Fair*


Harness Racing by patsimmonsphotography, on Flickr

*Countryside*


Kudzu by JuralMS, on Flickr


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I really should make use of my 10 year visa to the US , got it , then my work cancelled the conference in NY and now all i have is a visa waiting to be taken advantage of

lovely thread from a cool SSCer


----------

